# Per Timer XP herunterfahren



## d4kine (4. Januar 2005)

Also, ich hab mir so teilweise ein Programm geschrieben, wobei aber noch was fehlt.
   Ich hab hier mal  n kleinen Screenie, damit ihr genauer wisst, was ich meine.

KLICK FÜR BILD

 Mein Problem ist, das übertragen der Stunden und Minuten. Wie soll ich die stunden und minuten so einstellen, dass das programm nach der angegeben zeit herunterfährt, bzw. sich der Benutzer abmeldet.
   PlZ HelP


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Januar 2005)

Warum "so aufwendig", wenn XP ein Programm mitliefert?

( http://www.xp-tipps-tricks.de/Sections-index-req-printpage-artid-62.html )


----------



## d4kine (4. Januar 2005)

Also joa. wenn ich das mit dem shutdown -t mache, dann habe ich die ganze zeit dieses Bild mit restzeit da stehen. da will ich ja nicht. Das Programm setzt sich dann in das systemtray.


----------



## NRFi (6. Januar 2005)

es gib doch von der winapi eine funktion.
systemshutdown oder sowas.

ansonsten dürfte das doch mit timer nicht so schwer sein.
holst dir die aktuelle zeit und vergleichst mit deiner.
für die datums-zeitformate geht das mit format doch ganz gut, wenn das das problem ist.


----------



## der jonas (8. Januar 2005)

versuch es mal mit "SHUTDOWN -s -t 05"  (05 steht für die Zeit)


----------



## Shakie (9. Januar 2005)

Hier ist sonst noch ein Tipp, wie man den PC mit einer API runterfährt.


----------

